
Show HN: An API to find and extract text from images - pheuberger
https://imgregex.com
======
udayrddy
So, I get only what I am looking for, in return I lost the whole bunch of
other text which other OCR services offer.

What if the characters are incorrectly identified? like "Owl" as
(O/0)(w/v)(l/i/I/1); i just missed everything and left with no chance of fuzzy
finding things.

------
wjl
Neat idea, and very aesthetically pleasing design. Nice work!

------
elpakal
Cool idea - are you using Firebase/Google or _something_else_?

